

Ask HN: What tools are you using to manage large scale AWS instances/services - samstave

WHat do you use to manage tens, hundreds or thousands of instances on AWS?<p>What do you think is your most important tools for doing this?
======
tlubinski
Hi,

we used Scalarium from Peritor, which is now AWS OpsWorks, and this worked
very well for us.

You basically create CHEF-scripts to define type of servers and group
different types of servers to clouds (e.g. web server, DB server, load
balancer, monitoring server, app server, memcached server etc.).

Once this is done you can easily start/stop instances either manually or
automatically triggered by an event (time-/load-based).

We managed 500+ servers with this solution.

If you don't like AWS OpsWorks, you can still use Chef or any of the other IT-
Automation-Tools (puppet, vagrant, ...)

Best Thorsten

------
benji-york
At work I'm helping build Juju, which is Canonical's cloud management system.
If you're using Linux it might appeal to you. A demo of the GUI service
management tool is up at
[https://jujucharms.com/sidebar/](https://jujucharms.com/sidebar/).

------
czbond
I'm interested in this as well.

------
farabove
I'm too :)

